# Irrigating TTTF with hose



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi all. I am looking for some input on irrigating my TTTF. This area was all grown up when we moved in and I have since cleared it all out and sodded with TTTF. My current setup I am running a mix of the blue and black MP rotators. It has done ok but wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions I am overlooking. These are ran off a hose bib with 3/4" garden hose. This area is about 100' from the bib. Im getting almost 6 GPM at the end of the hose with adequate pressure. I have them split into two zones. The red dots are where I currently have the MP rotators at. The blue is what is covered by my in ground irrigation system in the immediate backyard. The end goal is to add zones to my in ground irrigation system but not in the cards at the moment. Any suggestions/tips would be welcome. I don't think I can get full coverage but I feel like I can do a little better. All these are above ground at the moment and out of my way so I don't have to move hoses when I mow.


----------

